
Mozilla Port Blocking - svacko
https://www-archive.mozilla.org/projects/netlib/PortBanning.html#portlist
======
svacko
Didn't know until now there is a list of ports restricted in all major
browsers blocked by default... [https://www-
archive.mozilla.org/projects/netlib/PortBanning....](https://www-
archive.mozilla.org/projects/netlib/PortBanning.html#portlist)
[https://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/src/net/base/ne...](https://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/src/net/base/net_util.cc?view=markup)

